# Better Zelda title overall: Twilight Princess or OoT?



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2013)

Which one gains the upper hand in your view, guys?



Honestly, the former provided me with much more entertainment to be fair.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2013)

It's better you compare Twlight to Windwaker. I consider twlight considerably better than windwaker.

Twlight can't touch Ocarina. The bosses, the music, the last battle with ganon is still untouched in the zelda universe.

Man i need to go listen to that ganon music again. BRB.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2013)

They're kinda hard to compare since their tones are all really different. Windwaker is nice and lighthearted, but fuck those "stealth" sessions. Ocarina of Time is a classic, but I was never really crazy about it since I preferred A Link to the Past as a kid - 3d stuff was just strange. Twilight Princess just seems like they forced the whole "dark" theme too much, and those fucking twilight beast things gave me a heart attack. Seriously FUCK those stealth sections.

Don't even get me started on THESE motherfuckers.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ganon theme in TP was interesting to say the least.

Hey Me Ya mi Hey Me ya mi hey


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> They're kinda hard to compare since their tones are all really different. Windwaker is nice and lighthearted, but fuck those "stealth" sessions. Ocarina of Time is a classic, but I was never really crazy about it since I preferred A Link to the Past as a kid - 3d stuff was just strange. Twilight Princess just seems like they forced the whole "dark" *theme too much, and those fucking twilight beast things gave me a heart attack*. Seriously FUCK those stealth sections.



Please  

you know what still scares the fuck out of me to this day.  Those damn undead bitches in Ocarina with the paralysis and the screaming.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2013)

They were the stuff of nightmares. 

But, you could avoid them. The twilight beasts are forced on you and you HAVE to deal with them to progress the story.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 22, 2013)

OoT is a classic, possibly even the pinnacle in therms of Zelda games.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 22, 2013)

I still prefer Majora's Mask.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 22, 2013)

I feel people wank Ocarina of Time to death.

But then again I've yet to play Twilight Princess...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I feel people wank Ocarina of Time to death.
> 
> But then again I've yet to play Twilight Princess...



Twilight Princess has the best fishing.

That's really the only thing I can really praise about it.


----------



## Nois (Jun 22, 2013)

I think no Zelda game has a thing on OoT. It's got the best balance of nostalgia and epicness I've seen in any long-running Nintendo franchise...


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a question, which twilight princess is better. The wii version or gamecube verison


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2013)

*awaits FG's response to this thread*

The wannabe OoT or the actual OoT?

Yeah, TP isn't on the same tier at OoT to be taken serious in a direct versus match. The only three serious contenders for top Zelda game are MM, OoT and ALttP. They're the Triforce of the Zelda series(with MM obviously being Wisdom, not sure exactly which of the other two to put as Power and which to put as Courage though).


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it that time again? When the Zelda fandom has it's mood swing and now that Twilight Princess is in the past its now regarded as some darling of the series?

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

I hated Twilight Princess when I first bought it, and I'll continue to hate it until the end of time.

Except for the fishing spot. I love the fishing.

Nintendo, I know you're an all-seeing being. Make a fishing game. But don't have any rednecks/Japanese rednecks.

Give me a Zelda fishing game.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know ... OOT has more of a "I played this when I was young and was overwhelmed by it" feel. I love that game to death.

Also, I wish the "Valley of Flood" was real.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 23, 2013)

OoT by far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2013)

TP still my favorite because Link was awesome in design, love wolves, Horse fights, and fucking LEVIATHANS.

But nothing beats a link to the past


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 23, 2013)

TP doesn't even come close to OoT, it's just a shallow imitation.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

All this thread does is make me wanna play a Zelda game... Brb, starting ALttP.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty much every other 3D Zelda games don't really have the same complete sense of adventure and scope as Ocarina of time did with maybe the exception of Majora's Mask although that was a different kind of game altogether.

There's some details that Twilight Princess, Wind Waker and Skyward Sword do better than OoT but they're inferior games overall.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 23, 2013)

I personally favor Majora's Mask and Wind Waker over OoT but being objective I'll say its probably more solid experience overall than any other Zelda bar obviously ALttP.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 23, 2013)

Ya done good, NF.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Ya done good, NF.


It is only due to the anti-TP movement headed by you that it has done so well


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Please
> 
> you know what still scares the fuck out of me to this day.  Those damn undead bitches in Ocarina with the paralysis and the screaming.


Holy shit those things were fucking terrifying. 


thinkingaboutlife said:


> I have a question, which twilight princess is better. The wii version or gamecube verison



I've played both and tbh I really liked the Wii version as the Wiimote was actually pretty cool.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It is only due to the anti-TP movement headed by you that it has done so well



Maybe TP shouldn't be anti-good.


----------



## DaKakz (Jun 23, 2013)

OOT is the king of Zelda games and is one of the best if not the best adventure I have had in any video game to this date.

TP is just an empty OOT-looking chest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't like OOT at all and Twilight seems to be modeled after it, so the answer is Okami.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 23, 2013)

I actually have yet to play Twilight Princess, so I can't comment on its quality versus OoT. I do have it though. For Wii. But I can't say this thread is exactly encouraging me to play it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't like OOT at all and Twilight seems to be modeled after it, so the answer is Okami.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, this escalated into the typical bullshit "TP IZ SO BED, U GAIZ" fast. Not that I'm surprised.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

Twilight Princess isn't bad. I liked it. Midna was awesome and was not annoying as a side-kick.

But I just think I like OOT better.


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

I've only played it a little [TP that is] and I liked it a lot. IT did remind me of OoT and that was enough.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Peepulz hating on TP. How shocking.

And Wind Waker beats them both. So does Skyward Sword.

/newbiepreaching


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't like OOT at all and Twilight seems to be modeled after it, so the answer is Okami.


/thread

Okami is the game TP wishes it could be.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2013)

Who exactly is championing the idea that TP is better than OOT anyway?

The autistic community?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

The World said:


> Who exactly is championing the idea that TP is better than OOT anyway?
> 
> The autistic community?



more like the ARTISTIC community


GOT EM!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

OoT got this.

I beat OoT like five times, TP only once IIRC.

Replay-value means a lot to me.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> OoT got this.
> 
> I beat OoT like five times, TP only once IIRC.
> 
> Replay-value means a lot to me.


This.

TP just felt a little stale to me.

Just not as bad as what you guys are making it out to be


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> /thread
> 
> Okami is the game TP wishes it could be.



On another note, I'd love to see an FF-like rpg, with Okami graphics, and Amano designs


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> This.
> 
> TP just felt a little stale to me.
> 
> Just not as bad as what you guys are making it out to be


FG and I don't actually think that TP is a bad game exactly nor are we saying that we didn't have fun playing it, just that it is a bad Zelda. Thats not just us holding Zelda to a higher standard but also judging what it added to the franchise. I like TP more than Zelda II but Zelda II is a better Zelda. 



Nois said:


> On another note, I'd love to see an FF-like rpg, with Okami graphics, and Amano designs


The world isn't ready to handle something that awesome just yet.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 23, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> Peepulz hating on TP. How shocking.


Nobody is hating on TP its just people agree that OoT is better than it ,TP is good but no way near OoT and Majoras Mask imo.



> And Wind Waker beats them both. So does Skyward Sword.
> 
> /newbiepreaching


No,just no.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nobody is hating on TP its just people agree that OoT is better than it ,TP is good but no way near OoT and Majoras Mask imo.



Maybe you should read the proud "anti-TP campaigns" some of the amazing people here are posting in this thread. OoT is the better Zelda of the franchise but there's this misguided delusion that there's any sort of steep gap in quality between every post-Majora's Mask 3D Zelda game.

There isn't. And Skyward Sword is on the bottom of that list quality-wise.


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2013)

Wasnt TP hated by most of the people when it was new? I remember a lot of 'Not muh Zelda, too dark edgy bullshit' discussions when it was new.
I kinda liked it, but it is nowhere near OoT.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 23, 2013)

There's always huge amounts of bitching each time a new Zelda console game comes out, it just how things work.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe you should read the proud "anti-TP campaigns" some of the amazing people here are posting in this thread. OoT is the better Zelda of the franchise but there's this misguided delusion that there's any sort of steep gap in quality between every post-Majora's Mask 3D Zelda game.
> 
> There isn't. And Skyward Sword is on the bottom of that list quality-wise.



Well that's subjective.

SS>TP imo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

There's always huge amounts of bitching each time any game comes out. 

This should not surprise you guys anymore.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:
			
		

> FG and I don't actually think that TP is a bad game exactly nor are we saying that we didn't have fun playing it, just that it is a bad Zelda. Thats not just us holding Zelda to a higher standard but also judging what it added to the franchise. I like TP more than Zelda II but Zelda II is a better Zelda.


Ah, now this I can agree with.



			
				LivingHitokiri said:
			
		

> No,just no.


Sorry, I'm too busy listening to The Great Sea track to listen to your probably-right-but-my-opinion-so-whatever opinion


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

So I've gone back and re-examined my Zelda Fishing game idea. Here's what I'd want to see.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Maybe you should read the proud "anti-TP campaigns" some of the amazing people here are posting in this thread. OoT is the better Zelda of the franchise but there's this misguided delusion that there's any sort of steep gap in quality between every post-Majora's Mask 3D Zelda game.
> 
> There isn't. And Skyward Sword is on the bottom of that list quality-wise.


"Anti-TP campaigns", lol what ?




Alpha~13 said:


> Sorry, I'm too busy listening to The Great Sea track to listen to your probably-right-but-my-opinion-so-whatever opinion


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion im just stating my disagreement , nothing more.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion im just stating my disagreement , nothing more.


Woah woah woah, I wasn't trying to insult you there  Sorry if it came off as insulting lol

But I agree with you on opinions for sure. That's what I was trying to point out...and apparently failed


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

Slice said:


> Wasnt TP hated by most of the people when it was new?



So was Majoras Mask and Windwaker. People tend to overreact when sequels don't blow them away.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

No, Twilight Princess was just shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

In my personal opinion. 

It's all subjective with Zelda. What you say is true. Majora's Mask and Windwaker were bad in my eyes when I was a kid, because I expected OoT from MM and I saw WW as being too much of a "kids game" when I was at an age when I wanted to be the most hardcore friend. But they grew on me. Twilight Princess is not horrible, but it doesn't engage me like a lot of Zelda games do. It felt more like a chore. But again, that's just how I felt about it. There's probably some guy out there that walks around his house in TP Link cosplay because he loves it so much. 

Even though I dislike TP, it's not objectively bad. It just comes down to design decisions that I don't agree with. There isn't a Zelda game out there that we can all look at and say, "that was objectively bad in each and every wa-


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2013)

One of these days I might just play the CD-I games for the sake of seeing just how bad they are with my own eyes. I've thought about doing the same with Mystic Quest for the FF franchise.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 23, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> One of these days I might just play the CD-I games for the sake of seeing just how bad they are with my own eyes. I've thought about doing the same with Mystic Quest for the FF franchise.


Dont try the CDI, its just, fucked up nonese with Zelda title.

Also, Mystic Quest wasnt that bad afaik


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

...I actually liked Mystic Quest.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, Wind Waker was childish.

Then Ganon got dat sword through the face and drowned underwater.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

Even with a sword in his face, Ganondorf still ends up spitting out one last line of dialogue.

That incarnation of Ganondorf was badass.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Dont try the CDI, its just, fucked up nonese with Zelda title.
> 
> Also, Mystic Quest wasnt that bad afaik



I met someone who liked one of the CDI games.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I met someone who liked one of the CDI games.


Is he human, or rather, have he ever played other games before?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

Has he ever played _any_ other games before?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 23, 2013)

TP has superior dungeon/overworld design, combat, and overall cooler items.  Better mini-games, too.  Overall the game 'handled' better than OoT.

OoT has a superior story with fewer plot issues and better pacing, and a somewhat better balance of item usage due to the adult-child mechanic.  It's also got a better structure-freedom balance, adding to replay value. Enemy damage output is more appropriate in OoT.

Both of them have good and bad bosses, though I'd say TP has superior mini-bosses.  TP's item wheel was nice (OoT's menu feels clunky), and OoT's skulltula map indicators were great (no poe indicator in TP).

I'm sure I could think of other stuff, but eh.




WolfPrinceKiba said:


> One of these days I might just play the CD-I games for the sake of seeing just how bad they are with my own eyes. I've thought about doing the same with Mystic Quest for the FF franchise.



Like others have said, Mystic Quest isn't bad.  It also isn't as easy as some people claim; some of the bosses are outright brutal, and you can be two-shotted if enemies use petrify. The only real problems with it are that the items/equips are a little TOO simple, and the story is threadbare, if rather amusing- totally tongue and cheek, and makes no apologies about it obviously being an excuse for you to play the game. XD


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Has he ever played _any_ other games before?



Are you implying that someone who never played games before would like Philips CD-I Zelda? I think that may be even crazier.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Well that's subjective.
> 
> SS>TP imo.



I had more fun with TP, I didnt feel like replaying SS at all. Dungeons were prettier and those motion puzzles were horrible. Fi isnt annoying but having to go through all those tutorials ARE.
I need to replay OOT and Majora's mask. Zelda II isnt the better zelda either TP is better imo because DeathBringer and I seem to be the only ones who play it properly.Oh and Mountain Sliding>Roller Coaster. 


TP had a very basic story, and it wasnt even edgy or dark, it was just Zhant being a complete dick.I dont remember plotholes...Majora's Mask is way darker.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Are you implying that someone who never played games before would like Philips CD-I Zelda? I think that may be even crazier.



Only someone completely ignorant of how fun games are could possibly find any sort of enjoyment in CD-I Zelda. They'd be too entranced by how cool pressing a button and making something happen is to see how bad the CD-I is.


----------



## Kaido (Jun 23, 2013)

SS>WW>OoT>TP>MM (My opinion)


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2013)

Twilight Princess is an 8.8


----------



## Yagura (Jun 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I had more fun with TP, I didnt feel like replaying SS at all. Dungeons were prettier and those motion puzzles were horrible. Fi isnt annoying but having to go through all those tutorials ARE.
> I need to replay OOT and Majora's mask. Zelda II isnt the better zelda either TP is better imo because DeathBringer and I seem to be the only ones who play it properly.Oh and Mountain Sliding>Roller Coaster.
> 
> 
> TP had a very basic story, and it wasnt even edgy or dark, it was just Zhant being a complete dick.I dont remember plotholes...Majora's Mask is way darker



"....play it properly" 

ck


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 25, 2013)

Even though Ocarina of Time (N64) holds a special place being the 2nd Zelda game I ever played, objectively I would say Twilight Princess is a better game overall, I have never played the Wii Port, only the original Gamecube version and by that point the traditional controls and gameplay had been improved and refined greatly by the time TP was released.
I havnt played the 3DS OOT remake yet though so my opinions my change after I play that version.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

They where going to have fishing in Majoras Mask but they ran out of time so they couldn't implement it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

I would probably be more comfortable saying TP refined what OoT had established.  I especially liked the level design, especially Abriter's Grounds, when you can make me enter a dungeon and not have me realize it till the end you have me, the mansion, and sky tower were similar in that aspect as well.


----------

